# Vet Recommendations (Portland metro area)



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

I am in the process of getting a new puppy, and I want to start looking at vets, I will admit I am clueless on what to look for, as my family growing up didn't really take the dog to the vet. I want to make sure I do everything right, so if anyone who has any experience with vets in my area could make any recommendations I would appreciate it! 

I have also been doing some research on holistic/conventional Vets.
I'm a huge fan of avoiding things that seem unnatural and processed for myself, and have had a good time of it so far, so I would be leaning toward the holistic approach for my puppy's future, but I would still like to be more informed on what that actually means for him, is there anything a holistic vet wouldn't be able to do, that a conventional one would?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Unfortunately I can't help with the vet search. But you should check out he Holistic/Homeopathic Practices section.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would recommend you first arm yourself with knowledge. These links you may find helpful:
DODDS-RESUME
ItsForTheAnimals.com
AHVMA Home Page
American Academy of Veterinary Acupuncture | To improve animal health care by the advancement of veterinary acupuncture and Traditional Chinese Veterinary Medicine through education, research and leadership

Just keep in mind there are as many bad vets and as much bad advice coming from the "holistic" side as the "traditional" side.... imo.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sawwahbear said:


> , but I would still like to be more informed on what that actually means for him, is there anything a holistic vet wouldn't be able to do, that a conventional one would?
> 
> Thanks for reading!


I have a traditional vet and a veterinary acupuncturist. The Acu vet is a vet, same license and ability to practice. Just limited due to equipment. Her office has no surgical suite or other heavy medical equipment as she chose to go a different route after years practicing in a traditional practice.


----------

